# Carlos!



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Now has his own thread!
Without a "Happy Birthday" title, now that it has passed :lol:

Here are current videos of Carlos, from newest to oldest:

"Carlos Perturbed by Empty House"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMs8pAEx ... ideo_title
'Carlos was eager to escape the playpen and go back to his house while I was in the middle of giving it a heavy-duty cleaning... So I set him in it to show him why he couldn't.'

"Carlos the Hedgehog Huffs"




 ... ideo_title
I had just cleaned his cage and was playing with him. Right when I grabbed my camera and started filming, he decided playtime was over. So I filmed him checking out his house and going to bed instead.

"Bathtime for Carlos"




 ... ideo_title
This is one of his major baths that he only gets once in a while, not as often as foot baths or sponge baths. Carlos's lines are the orange ones!
Sorry if the music is obnoxious, I had too much fun editing that one together.. If you couldn't already tell by all the captions, hahaha!

"My Hedgehog Carlos"




These are the videos from my first month with Carlos. He was much pricklier and nervous back then. It also shows his first house(which I took him home in.) The only things I added to his house at that time was the "hidey hole" log furniture, (which he has always used as a litter box! Good boy!) The blue Yoshi toy, the pictures that were taped all over the outer walls, and the cut-up white tank top, which I'd worn to bed a couple nights to get my scent on it for him. 

Here are the photos and captions from his birthday photoshoot:

Hey, what's all this for?









My birthday? Wow, you shouldn't have!









Apple with a tiny smudge of cream cheese?? This isn't my usual food!









I'll just walk on it instead.









"Carlos, it's supposed to be a treat! Are you sure you don't want to even tr--"
No thanks mom! See ya later!









Who invited the fox? He doesn't even know the lick-your-nose secret handshake!









Ahh, it's kinda nice to be in the spotlight. I'm a year old! A whole year!









I guess being a year old doesn't mean I'll float if I walk off the edge of the bed... thanks for catching me  









Thank you very much everyone! I feel like the handsomest, happiest birthdayest hedgehog around. Now back to bed for me!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

First night









Baby bird rescue, Carlos was so confused my the chirping!









Behind bars, doin' time for all his crime









Trying to melt through the bars









The "Let me ouuuuut!!" face <3 Irresistible, I follow his very whim, if I can understand what he wants.









Curious sniffs, plotting escape









His namesake


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I loved the birthday pics and captions and the video too. I kept saying awww no matter how much I tried not to and everyone would come in wondering what I was seeing lol So adorable.


----------



## ReginasMommy

AAAAH he's so cute! I love Carlos! More pics!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Hedgieonboard, I'm so glad you liked them! I love "Awwwh"ing and Squee-ing at the computer shamelessly :lol: Then I can share the cuteness with anyone who comes to see.

And ReginasMommy, thanks muchly! Regina's photo thread was one of the first I saw when I started coming on these forums, she's too precious! :mrgreen:

I seem to have misplaced my camera..._again _ :roll: So, for now, here are some super old pics of Carlos!

"Is this where I'm s'posed to look??"









One of my very first pics of Carlos. I did not mean for the flash to go off and it startled both of us!









First time I saw him splatting. I wanted to faint at the cuteness and momentarily wished I was a wood chip so he'd be laying on me :lol:


----------



## mizgoldstein

OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!! Carlos is too friggin cuteeeee!!!! I love all these pictures! The birthday ones are adorable and the one from the hangover is histerical! Keep the pics comin!!!! and a happy belated birthday to carlos


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

mizgoldstein, thank you so very much :mrgreen: I'm happy you like!

MOOAAARR PICKTURS! 

Paw on the edge of the bowl, dainty eater <3









About to hop off his Carolina Storm Wheel  









Another splat! This is why he needs to move back into my room, I miss catching stuff like this!









"Hiding in my towel, hiding in my towel, you can't bathe me if I'm hiding in my towel  "









Crystal hedgie!! I got this when I was about 12  It's like fate knew I'd someday have a pet hedgie


----------



## LarryT

How did I miss this thread!  So many wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

So cute...love the empty house video lmao


----------



## hanhan27

Carlos is very, very handsome. The empty house video was my favorite, too


----------



## PJM

I was thinking the same thing! How did I miss all the new pictures!? Carlos is a cutie-pie!! I love the picture of him under the washcloth! Adorable!!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Ohmigosh. SO. FRIGGIN. ADORABLE.     

HE'S A TOTAL DOLL!!! MOOOOAAAAARRRRR PWWWWEEEEZZZE!!!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

Carlos is absolutely adorable!!  I love the captions as well lol.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Wow, thanks everyone for the lovely comments!  

I also love the Empty House video xD He was being such a BUTT that day, which of course is just as lovable as when he's a cuddle-bum.  My favorite part of the vid is when he's stomping around his house and it looks like he's marching :lol: I think it's around 3 minutes 30 seconds in.

The captions were fun to write :mrgreen: I'm happy they're well-received. 
And I also ADORE the washcloth pic. He did that, and I snapped like three pics with my phone :lol: That one turned out the best, he looks so cheeky!! <3

I'm glad you all like these pics, I'll keep more comin! 

Speaking of which...

Hanging foot! He almost always does this! (Until you point it out to someone, or try to trim a nail, heaven forbid he have short nails :roll: )









The truth is... SaltAndExtraPepper IS Carlos!!  









Bleh!  









My other favorite part of the Empty House vid... when he dejectedly slides his face down :lol: What a POUT!









Sleepyfaced little cuddleball


----------



## Gocoa

awwww he just looks so innocent! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Oh, gosh. I just watched that video of Carlos in the playpen. The beginning is so precious! Delia has the same one and insists on trying to dig her way out. It's so funny.


----------



## PJM

:shock: What! Satlandextrapeppper IS Carlos!!! My world is upside down!! What!?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I love Carlos.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Gocoa, the thing is... he LOOKS innocent, but that's about it! He uses that face and those eyes and ears to get away with ANYTHING. He is, for all intents and purposes, a wolf in a hedgehog suit. :lol:

ProjectParanoia, I looove watching Carlos in the playpen, the antics he goes through! Does Delia have that same rainbow playcage? (I ask cause I've seen several hedgie owners on Youtube that have the same one as me) It's great/funny 'cause the way it closes, Carlos doesn't even have to climb out to get out... if he finds the right corner, he can put his nose under the horizontal support bar, toss his head up with the tenacity of a burrowing animal and the strength of a bull (...?? :lol: ) and ta-dah, he OPENS it! It's hilarious. It's a tad obvious the cage is intended for supervised play only :lol: But I was so proud of Carlos the day he did it (I kept closing it and he did it again and again, and boy did I wish I knew where to find my camera that day...)

PJM, "yes I know, it's shocking to realize that the one writing these posts is, in fact, the hedgehog in question. It's odd how he always refers to himself in third-person. But other than that, his grammatical skills are unsurpassed by any other hedgehog known to man. He is also very handsome and smart. You should go buy him a basket of mealworms. Now. *Do my bidding, human!"* Get off the keyboard, Carlos!! :|
:shock: Well....... even if Carlos did turn out to be a vein, maniacal evil hedgehog genius, I'd still love him. 

He hardly ever has his forehead quills laid down when he looks at the camera! :mrgreen: 









Cuddling on my tummy 









Another old pic... sorry it's so dark! I never wanted to turn the lights on when I first got him :lol: Heehehe I loved how he used to eat and drink from inside his hidey-hole log


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Oh yeah, she has the same one. She's just so silly, too. My beardie figured out how to climb it, but she just tries to tear the carpet apart like it's dirt, then eventually just splats and looks at me like I'm torturing her. I'll have pictures up as soon as I get around to hooking my camera up to the computer.


----------



## MissC

*THUD*
He's too cute for words. After seein the House video, I was thinking he looks SO mischievous! And what a determined little brat! :lol: But that face...when he slides down the bars!!

Cutest. Little. Guy. EVER.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Oh, ProjectParanoia I just reread your first comment and you'd already said you had the same playpen  Sorry! I get so scatterbrained sometimes...   
I cannot even imagine a bearded dragon in one of those playpens :lol: That sounds adorable!! A big ol' tough-looking lizard climbing out of a colorful playpen.. hehehe! If/when I ever get my own pet reptiles, the first will be a beardie for sure. I got my sister a young one last Christmas, and to this day I consider dragonnapping him back :lol: 

And oh my gosh, and here I thought Carlos could throw pouty little tantrums! That sounds ADORABLE. Just lay down in defeat and the "Why are you doing this to me??" look. I definitely wanna see that as soon as possible!  I agree that the hardest part of pictures is getting around to uploading them to the computer xD That's always what takes me the longest, too.

Ahahaha MissC, thanks so much! :lol: I'm glad you think so, too. He can be a stubborn brat sometimes, and I think it's just precious. My boyfriend says Carlos gets that from me :roll: Uh, I'll take that as a compliment! :lol:


----------



## Rainy

So very cute! I love the "walking blankie". Happy Birthday, Carlos!


----------



## carmini

Awww! Carlos is so precious! I loved the empty house video too! He's an awesome escaper! I'll have to consider getting Kue a hidey hole too, it looks like fun =D And the Hangover picture made me chuckle! Looooved it! He seems like the sweetest thing <3


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Rainy, thank you! He always makes me laugh when he walks around disguised as a blanket. 

carmini, thanks a lot! He is quite the charming charmer :mrgreen: And I got his hidey-hole at Walmart, I think it was like 3-5 dollars. The brand is called "edible logz" ..:lol: it's made to be chewed on and slept in by rodents, and I figured since Carlos won't eat it, he could just use it as a hide-out. He ended up using it as an outhouse mostly, so that's great too  And even though he has absolutely no rodent-like urge to chew it, I think it's also neat that it is made out of safely edible material hahaha

Just one pic for now >_< I need to edit some more!!

After his first bath, he was super cuddly!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Some non-Carlos things that I still thought were cute/fun 

Okay, I know that the description says 'made just for ferrets'....but it's still so cute! I wanna buy one for Carlos but I'm not sure he'd use it xD I guess if I bought it and he didn't use it, I could give it to my friend who owns a ferret... Regardless, it's still cute little ship!!
:arrow: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=10868055

I signed up for the ThinkGeek email newsletter to save $5 on a watch I bought, and they sent me one today that lead me to find this Sonic bag :lol: I've actually never played the games, but I loved the part of the item description "Holds comic books, netbooks, and hedgehogs." :lol: I would love to have a bag full of hedgies  
:arrow: http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/students/e890/

You guys know the eraser company, Iwako? They make really cute food and animal and item-shaped erasers :3 I got a set of 6 colorful hedgehog ones, they are soooo cute!! The problem is, I don't really wanna use any of them for erasing :lol:








I bought them when I typed "Hedgehog" into eBay's search bar, fyi. 

I also recently bought this >_< I love stationary so much....
:arrow: http://www.etsy.com/listing/61116653/li ... r?ref=sc_2

Annnd I bought this recently as well. Ah I've been indulging lately! :lol: Thanks, bailyr2! :mrgreen: I had it shipped to my mom, who I will be visiting with soon... I cannot wait to get it!
:arrow: http://www.etsy.com/listing/79470872/sm ... ss_listing

       And now... Back to *CARLOS!*       

   New Video!! :ugeek:

"Mixed Carlos Video"
:arrow: 



"A mix of Carlos footage, including him being a huffy hedgie, and a cuddly hedgie, and a hedgie who HATES kisses!"

And, finally, some new photos! 

Being handsome and impossible to resist while I'm on the computer









Gorgeous quills









"Y'know... you're wearing and AWFUL lot of black today. I mean, black T-shirt AND black jeans? Talk about gloom and doom." Well Sorr-rry Mr. Fashionista!









"Ah that's bright! Are you at least getting my good side?"









"Hedgehog noses are so quick, we can smell lightning before it even strikes. Didja know that??" Suuure Carlos.









"Fine, don't believe me. *POUT*"









Just sittin' and chillin'.









I just noticed that fine white line that's appearing on my photos :| Looks like I'm gonna have to call and see about getting that fixed...


----------



## lehaley

Tee hee I love his little nose in the 5th pic!


----------



## Rainy

sooooo cute!!! Sleepy little Carlos!

I saw that pirate ship in the store and it took all my willpower not to take it home. :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

lehaley said:


> Tee hee I love his little nose in the 5th pic!


 I knoooow I love his nose always!  I always poke it! "Boop! :twisted: "



Rainy said:


> I saw that pirate ship in the store and it took all my willpower not to take it home. :lol:


Eee I love him all sleepy too  And yeah I have been splurging on way too many goodies and toys lately! No matter how cute that ship is, I have to tell myself that Carlos needs kibble more than furniture that he'd potentially ignore :lol: Plus I just bought him a snuggle bag! And, it has pirate ships on the fabric :lol: So I guess in the end, I already got what I wanted :lol:


----------



## PJM

Loved the video & the pictures are too cute! 
Was adorable how he just sat back, relaxing with his feet in the air. Adorable!


----------



## shetland

Oh my goodness; where to start! I think the erasers and the carry bag are so cute!. Thank you for the video! It is so sweet how he lets you rub his back. The little noises he makes are so funny; I assume he is protesting? I liked how he kept hiding when you held his face to the camera but then he looked right at it! And when you tried to kiss his little face; haaaaaaaaaaaa! I think my favorite picture is the one where the light is bright; you can see his little tiny eyelashes!!!!!!!!!!!!! But the one about quick noses is precious too; the beebop nose and those sweet little feeties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda

the last one!!! hahahah love itttttt so cute


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks PJM! I'm glad you liked it all  Hehe when his feet stick out like that, I know he's totally relaxed in my hand, I love how it looks like he's sitting in a bean bag chair, hahaha!

Awh Shetland that was really sweet  I am very excited to get the bag I bought, I will definitely have pictures of that asap! Don't thank me for the video, thank _you_ for watching and enjoying  I'm happy Carlos has always let me stroke his back. But in exchange, it's hard to rub his soft tummy cause he gets really wiggly :lol: I guess he's ticklish..?? I also LOVE the noises he made when I held him up to my webcam. He almost never makes that noise!! I guess he had a few "choice" words for the camera lens, which usually puts him in an off mood anyway :lol: (as you said, probably in protest. My guess is: Me: "Say hi!" Carlos: "NO! ...$%^& That!") :lol: somehow adorable to me 

I also adore when he tucks his face behind my hand or finger :mrgreen: He does that when I show him to people, too! He also did it in my first youtube video when I was showing him the Christmas tree. And if you couldn't tell, my boyfriend and I both thought it was pretty hilarious when he rejected my smooch :lol: ... I didn't notice the eyelashes in that photo til you said that :shock: So cute!! 

Panda I'm glad you liked the last pic too! :mrgreen: I roll him over and he balls up a little, and if he doesn't do the 'let me down dance' he pops one foot out, then they other, and totally chills like that for as long as I'll hold him 

Morning after I took him home, his previous owner asked how he was doing and I took and sent this 


















Not so easily forgiving after more recent baths :lol:


----------



## panda

awhh i love the new pics! especially of him pouting after his bath hahaha.
i wish Norma would chill on her back, every now and then i'll try it but she always reaches her front paws at me like HEEEEELPPPPP :roll: :lol: so i always feel bad, giggle a little and turn her back over.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks so much Panda!  Ahaha yeah with Carlos it depends on his mood, sometimes he is hyper and playful and barely sits for one second before the 'let me down!' dance :lol: Then I HAVE to flip him over. Other times he'll sit like that for ages :lol: But Norma is so cute! :mrgreen: She's definitely in my top favorites of HHC hedgies! She sounds super sweet and cuddly and her photos are precious! I'm afraid to hold Carlos when looking at photos of her cause I don't want him to develop a crush :lol:

One of my friends found this and posted it to my Facebook.... I thought it was so cute I wanted to show it here!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Awwwwww, that hedgie illustration is so cute! It makes my heart melt


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks, ReginasMommy! I thought it was cute too! Sigh, I miss the days I used to draw somewhat like that :lol:

So a couple days ago I got a bag made by the crafty Bailyr2! I picked the nautical fabric in honor of my Navy-enlisted significant other, a.k.a. the hedgedad, a.k.a. Alex  :lol:I wanted to give Carlos some time to get used to it before shoving my camera (his arch-nemesis) into his face  But then I did anyway!! I shot some really cute video that I will someday edit and upload. But for now I just screencapped my favorite frames (kind of a lot)  Hoorrrray for laziness and instant gratification!

Step one: Walk into the bag.









Step two: Once inside, dig around, burrow, scramble around, and proceed to step three.









Step three: Fall _out_ of the bag from so much scrambling. Look around as though dazed and confused.









Final step: Give Owner a perplexed glance (Optional: lick your nose.) Then rake in all the adoration as Owner laughs and giggles and falls further in love with your cuteness.











Here's what the bag looks like when I wear it with Carlos inside, and with the ribbon-strap she included!









Trying to get Carlos's butt in there :lol:









A lot of times he peaks his little nose out like a scent-parascope to see what's going on. Sometimes he also peaks his face out, too. If I catch him (especially with the dreaded camera) he will prickle his visor :roll:
"Back off Camera, this bag is MINE!"









Nose peak









Face follows. "Hey, this also works as a great hat!"









"Why are you blocking the table edge? It's not like I was gonna fall!"









It's nice and dark for him to sleep in 









Also, thanks to this bag, a fantastic first time thing happened! Carlos and I took a nap together! :mrgreen: He was in the bag and all settled down, and I was laying in bed with him on my tummy. It was such a nice, peaceful, quiet summer afternoon... I couldn't even focus on my laptop. I fell asleep! And I didn't have to worry about Carlos waking up and getting lost in my blankets, or falling off the bed, or any of that! It was just a nice peaceful afternoon nap with my and my hedgie.


----------



## baileyr2

I'm so glad you both like it! And Carlos is absolutely adorable! I would love for my next (shhhh...) hedgie to be a chocolate or gray algerian pinto. His markings are great!


----------



## panda

The bag looks awesome i love it.... glad Carlos seems to be getting the hang of it too!
& Yeah Norma can be cuddly when she wants to be, she is currently snuggled up next to me now  the bit about Carlos getting a crush had me giggling and she huffed :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Bailyr2, Hehehe I don't blame you for wanting a 'lil fella who looks like Carlos! He was the exact sort of color I wanted and he just so happened to come into my life  Thanks a bunch!

lol Panda, he's the same way! Cuddly a lot of the time, but still always on his terms :lol: I think he and Norma would make a great couple hahahaha :lol: :lol: Except no, never never never! My hedgebaby can never grow up and be a dad >.< My boyfriend calls me a clingy mom :roll:

Some more pics from the last set! :mrgreen:

One of my favorite new pics of him!! 









Same as above, plus pinkie tongue!!









"Ohhh keep scratching my back! A little to the left... ahhh!"









Carlos was sitting still long enough for my camera to actually focus! :lol:









Feetsies! <3









Awww look at the pretty hedgie pose


----------



## panda

haha i have to agree, they have very similar personalities.... its too bad boy and girl hedgies cant be "just friends" lol!


----------



## PJM

Love the pictures! The bag is wonderful.!
Carlos is such a cutie!!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks PJM! One of these days I want to ask you for a painting of Carlos  First I need the extra monies, then the excruciating decision of picking a photo of him for the reference pic :lol:

One photo tonight... the last night of summer vacation!

The hedgedad and I had a lazy morning, he was playing computer games and I was playing with Carlos... I held Carlos up to his back, and he climbed up and sat right on his shoulder! :lol: He was checking out the video game! Sadly my camera was out of reach but I managed to snap this with my phone :3


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

*Nerd alert for this post!!  :lol: *

I think Carlos has taken an interest in my favorite game, Magic the Gathering :lol:








"Can I bite these? No? Are there mealworms under them? No?? Eh, whatever: bo-ring!!"

Or maybe he hasn't... But I was playing against a friend a few days ago, and he played a card I've never seen before... I just about stole it from him when he did!!

Here it is:










...It's a mean ol' goblin firing hedgehogs from slingshots at a kithkin's bum! :lol: I _looove_ how the artist drew the hedgie standing in front  So cute! The one in the goblin's hand reminds me of Carlos. It's a mean card, ((It _IS_ a goblin, after all  )) but I saw the hedgies from across the coffee table and loved it. Thought I'd share.

The only other remotely hedgehog-related Magic card I know of is one that I have, called Horde of Notions. The picture has a bunch of strange spliced animals, and one of them is some sort of hedgehog-snake :lol: As soon as I opened that deck of cards and looked through it, my eyes zeroed in on the hedgie :lol: I'm hopeless.










And, in case you have trouble seeing it, here's a closer up of this lovely artwork (By Adam Rex)









Anyway, just thought I'd share that here on HHC in case anyone else enjoyed it :lol:

So. Back to Carlos :lol:
"It's about time!!"









Strike a pose!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

I have been playing with Carlos soooo much lately, but I haven't really been taking a lot of pics >.< Mainly it is hard to do because I need both hands to handle and play with him, and asking a photographer to shoot for me makes him shy :lol: Also, I need to get my camera fixed :|

But here are a couple I already had :3

Pretty blues eyes lookin' at me and the camera 









Big ol' closeup of my signature pic!


----------



## PJM

Carlos is quite the stunner!! Adorable pictures!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks so much PJ!! 

Sleeping in my hand! So tiny <3









Suuuper cute Carlos!


----------



## Daleo

Carlos has such a personality. I like the one where he climbed up your shoulder and sat there.  reminds me of pet birds lol!


----------



## Rainy

OH! Super cute, chillin' in your hand.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thank you Daleo! Carlos's personality always dazzles me :mrgreen: I also thought it was adorable when he sat there and watched the computer game on screen :lol: I love birds that do that, too!

Hehehe thanks Rainy! It makes me happy how much he seems to love being in my hand. I love when he tucks his face behind my fingers like he's hiding lol, like this new pic!!








"Hidey Hand!"

Not really digging the camera flash so much. I don't blame him! (Or was it the shutter sound..)









Favorite spot! <3









Checking Facebook  (I wanted a silhouette but the camera was too good for that!  )









I love this pic, little clingy paws


----------



## sweetergrrrl

He is adorable! Such a little character. I can't wait to see if Link comes out of his shell more!!


----------



## Rainy

Carlos is adorable! I love the last one too. He looks like he's resting his head in his paws like a kid waiting impatiently for what he wants. He probably wants to check his facebook again.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Sweetergrl, I totally bet Link will once he realizes it's safe to be himself! Hedgehogs are such people. Btw I looove the name Link  Legends of Zelda, for the win!

Rainy, that comment made me laugh so hard! :lol: I agree that the photo made him look impatient, but I didn't even think he wanted more time on the computer! XD How cute.

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!  I moved Carlos back to my room, finally!!
(Backstory: When my fiance was home, he sorta took over my desk with his computer and I didn't have room for Carlos's cage anymore. That, combined with us staying up late with the tv on ((during which Carlos refused to get out of bed)) the only fair thing was to put him in the spare room where it was nice and quiet for him to run all night.)

But now I have a new flat screen, which resides on the desk, and I got rid of the 18-year-old tube that was on my dresser....my dresser which perfectly fits Carlos's house!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: And the dresser is in my closet, so iiiiiif ever need be, I could slide the door closed to give Carlos darkness and privacy. But I usually keep it open so he'll get plenty of air and natural light, as well as my lamp that is directly across the room. :3 I'm so happy we're roommates again! I missed catching him running little hedgie errands throughout the day.










And the wall he's on is adjacent to my eastern-facing window, so he gets a lot of light all day until sundown! Whoo!

Now I'll shut my trap and post moar pics! 









Puppy-guarding my blank check. "No more spending money, unless it's for ME!!"









Quilly & cute!









Super cute sniffing


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

I took Carlos out of his pen for daily playtime. And I realized something. Of all the many photos I have of him.... I don't have hardly any with him and I together!! :| I remedied this today.

Looking over the photos, I realized how cool it is, how pets don't care whether or not you're wearing makeup, or if your in PJs versus a "date night" outfit. Carlos (as well as my dog Kuma!) make me feel good about myself, no matter how I'm looking or feeling. Look how much Carlos made me smile in these photos!! (Edit, My eyes are a tad puffy here from crying earlier in the day :lol: I just noticed how it showed in the photos now that I'm posting them, siiiigh Oh well  )









Not to mention, look how cute HE is!!! Ab-so-lutely precious! He was in a very affectionate and playful mood this evening!









The way he turned up his nose in this one made me laugh! He makes me laugh every day 

Snuggling in my arm! <3


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Celebrating Autumn!! <3


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

ooooohhh!! I love that last one of Celebrating Autumn, hes such a handsome hedgie! And you two look great together!  Isn't it awesome how pets can love people without being judgemental? :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks Squiggy! I'm glad you think so! I have some more of us together... hmmm maybe I'll post those too!  But yes, the way pets just don't judge you is so awesome.

For the time being, here are my personal runner ups for my Hedgeoween contest entry!! :mrgreen: Carlos and I had fun with the photo shoot and he was such a good sport! I feel like I win no matter what because I would not have taken these fancy photos of my baby were it not for this contest <3

It was hard to pic out of the ten photos, but here were the top (just in the order they were shot in)

"*Sniff sniff* Mmmm! What's cookin'?"









"Awwwoooooooo! I'm a werewolfhog!"









Lol I just love his facial expression in this one. He looks suspicious!









 Vampire teeth!! aaaah!









Annnd finally, my entry!  Vampire teeth, cute pose, pretty good composition, and there's a witch-cat and howling wolves! Also a cauldron with mealworms and a Night Fury


----------



## shetland

I love his expression in pictures #2, #4, and #5!!! And those sweet little feeties!!!!!!!!!!!! Also going back to your September 15th pictures, they make him look like he is in such deep thought. I love all of his pictures-he is so photogenic and has such personality.


----------



## PJM

Such adorable pictures. He has the most sweet face. I love the autumn picture.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Shetland, thank you for the lovely compliments! I will pass them on to Carlos 
I always love his little facial expressions hehe and I was happy that his little footsies were showing in the pictures 
I also really enjoyed how those September 15th pics, he was being very very calm and still that night, I wonder what he was thinking about? There was a beautiful red harvest moon outside that night... (or at least, the night those were taken, perhaps not when I posted them :lol: )

Thanks so much PJ! I just about fainted when I took the Autumn pic, I was so happy with how well it turned out!  It's my desktop background right now, actually! I'm glad you like it.

Oh, hey guess what guys??     

*IT'S NEW VIDEO TIME!!*     

Sorry the video is so narrow! I think it helps to watch it in fullscreen mode... (I recorded it with my phone sideways, and I had to edit it to be right side up on the computer and for some reason it didn't fill up the screen :| )

But please watch if you have a few minutes! :3
"Carlos Enjoying Rain"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD_Qof9z ... ideo_title
"One pleasantly chilly rainy day, I took Carlos to the back yard so he could enjoy the fresh air and sweet scent. He apparently got a little cold, because he suddenly crawled up on my shoulder and tried to hide in my hair! xD Just a sweet moment I'd like to share."


----------



## shetland

Thank you for the video! I don't think his nose ever stopped sniffing! I enjoyed it when Carlos crawled on your shoulder, and he did seem to enjoy having his back rubbed. At the end he seemed peaceful and calm being held by Mommy. But I must admit, I think it is very difficult to surpass his, "Carlos Perturbed by Empty House," video. That video is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy

Oh Carlos....your cuteness goes beyond words.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thank you so much, and of course you are welcome for the video!  I was laughing and "Ahhck!!"ing so much when he crawled up on my shoulder, he was tickling my neck with his nails :lol: And yes he has always been really good about have his back petted, which I think helps our bonding a lot :3 I am a very touchy person, it is difficult for me to feel loved if I can't pet and cuddle and touch :lol: I knew that would be a risky factor in getting a pet hedgie but I'm glad it worked out with Carlos the Cuddlehog.
I forget how good the Empty House video is until someone says so and I go watch it again... It is pretty good!! I'm happy you like it. He was such a butthead that day :roll: but in the cutest way possible :lol:

Okay so, we all know about the Hedge-o-ween photo contest, and how one of the rules is "No Photoshop" which I think is a very very fair rule! However, reverse psychology kicked in big time and it actually gave me a big itch to play with Photoshop :lol: so I made this while listening to some Nyan Cat remixes...










... :lol: I am sorry HHC community, I couldn't resist! :|  :lol:

Here are some real photos to make up for it xD

Classic hedgie photo, a nice relaxed half-curl 









*Matching scowls* We do not approve...









Apparently Carlos' new favorite spot these days! He's like a spiky shield saying "Back of, busters! She's taken!"  :lol:









Hehe little porthole, he looks like he's pretending to be a Sailor or a Pirate xD Gah lookit that face I just wanna squeeze it! <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

:lol: I LOVE Carlos as Nyanhedgie! :lol:

He is so adorable ^_^


----------



## PJM

What a little cutie!! The matching scowls - :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Carlos is such a handsome little guy  Hedgie poptart had me rolling lmao


----------



## Rainy

Oh, I'd love to "boop" that nose!!! "BOOP!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

:shock: Eeeee!! Thank you so, so, so much for the lovely kind words everyone!! :mrgreen:

I'm glad Nyanhedgie was accepted :lol: I'm not sure what got into me that day but it had to be done :lol:

I also liked our matching scowls, I almost set it as my profile picture on facebook hehe but settled on the other one of us. :mrgreen:

And his nose is _extremely_ boop-able! I've taken to booping it with my own nose too hahaha I don't know how he puts up with me sometimes! :lol:

I needed a *reeeeally* good photo of Carlos for something. I wanted the photo to show both his character, his unique physical traits, and the pic itself had to be high-quality/high-resolution.
So! We've had a few photo shoots the past couple days. I only needed one top pic, but the good news is, I got lots of runner-ups that I think are also just precious  Thought I'd share them with you guys all at once, as opposed to on facebook where I would appear completely smitten/obsessed to my family. :lol: (Which... you know. I am. But I like to pretend I keep it in check, hahaha!!)



















Haha look at that face! That one squinting eye :lol:













































The VERY close runner up!


----------



## PJM

They are all lovely pictures! I really like the last one.  The 1st & 6th are also favorites. Such a little cutie!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Awesome pictures! He's a handsome fellow!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thanks PJ! I'm glad I changed my mind and picked that last one instead. It's funny you also pointed out the 1st and 6th because I _love_ how they look... they just turned out a tad fuzzy for what I wanted :lol: That's what I get for using my cell phone camera.

And Tie-dye, I greatly appreciate it!  I happen to think so too.

My group of friends and I were introduced to our friend's new romantic interest... I had my laptop there (with my Carlos desktop background.) After initial introductions, the new girl was told, "Oh, and this is Chelsea's hedgehog Carlos. He is Chelsea and Alex's love child. If you spend one day with Chelsea she will talk about him no less than twenty times." hahaha I am glad I have that reputation with the people closest to me :roll: Oh well, it's true! I love the little fella to bits.










Same pic, "Chillax" version


----------



## shetland

OK, here is my take on our gorgeous boy. First of all, I will never be able to eat a Pop Tart again!!!!
In picture # ! Carlos is posing for a school picture.
in picture # 2 Carlos looks like you woke him up from a bad dream!
In picture # 4, "I'm falling, but I don't want my viewers to know! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!"
In picture # 5, "Hey everybody, do you like my quills parted to the side today?"
In picture # 6, another school picture again!!!!!!!
All in all, I love you little man.


----------



## ThePliny

Chillax Carlos is awesome! I love you little man, he is such a character!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Wow I feel like it's been weeks since I logged in here, but really it's only been a few days. I've been busy! And so has Carlos 

By the way, I would love to thank everybody for the sweet comments on my cake topper topic. But I don't wanna bump it all the way to the top of the forum! :lol: I don't even know why. But anyway, thanks for the great compliments and comments! :mrgreen:

Happy November everyone! With a new month comes.... NEW PICS! Haha, great excuse to post right?  And it's Carlos Adoption Month!! Our anniversary is on the 20th!  :shock:  Already?? Wow...

Oh, oh oh! And I got to trim _all_ of his nails after his recent bath! (I usually just get the very worst/longest and give up on the rest) It took a very patient and determined hour, but I finally got each one and they look so nice! 

HE'S SO TINY! :mrgreen: 









Pretty quills!









Hedgie smile! 









It's funny how in a lot of pictures his eyes seem blue, but if he catches a beam of sunlight they are actually bright brown! (Much brighter than the picture turned out... they almost looked hazel!)









By the way, Shetland, I loooved your rundown on all the pictures from my last post! :lol: I read your comments and compared them to the photos, and I agree with them all! Sooo funny! 

And thank you Pliny!! I love Carlos too, he is suuuch a character indeed! Hedgehogs are amazing like that


----------



## shetland

The smile is adorable! And the next picture is a contest winner! It also represents the Elvis Presley of the hedgie world with those dreamy eyes. Just play,"Wise Men Say........." Keep these gorgeous pictures coming!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM

More lovely pictures! I really like the close-up quills. So much detail-they really are amazing.


----------



## Sar-uh

What a handsome hedgie. And you're right, his nails do look nice!


----------



## Rainy

I love the picture of the close up quills. If I were you, I'd frame it and put it on the wall. Very cool. So, what was the voting for on the pictures? Are you entering a contest or something?


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Oh Shetland you got that song stuck in my head now!  Oh well I'll just have to listen to it for the rest of the day :lol: I agree though he is a dreamy boy!

PJM, thank you! I had to crop a lot of the photo for it to fit here on the forum, and it was verrry difficult to decide where to crop! I like it though. That's what hedgie quills look like when laying flat and having a little morning sunlight beam on them through the window :mrgreen:

Thanks Sar-uh! I really wanted them to look nice especially on the day I got to clip them all, because Carlos was going to meet his 'godmother' :lol: I don't know another term for it... The day I went to pick up Carlos my mom went with me and on the way there we met up with my mom's friend... my mom was unsure about me getting a hedgie but her friend was listing off all the great things about them and backed me up! :lol: But then it took her almost a whole year to get to meet him in person so I wanted him to look extra nice 

Rainy, that is such a good idea :shock: I'm totally gonna do that as soon as I get some ink in my photo printer!!  Hmm I wonder how big I can blow up that photo... ooh thank you so much for a great project idea! :mrgreen: And to answer your question (sorry it took so long  I haven't had much computer time at all....) I was wanting to have a great picture for........ drum roll please!......... a PJ painting!! It is going to be a birthday present for my mom to give to me when we see each other around Christmas. I am very excited 

A few days ago it was freezing cold outside (exaggeration haha, it was in the 60's) and _pouring_ rain! So I bundled up in a hoodie and hat and cozied up under a heavy blanket on the couch in front of the TV. It wouldn't be the same without my little man on my lap! I wanted to hold him to make extra sure he was warm enough.... (hehe and the company was nice!!) It was "snuggle weather," and Carlos was a good sport and cuddled up in place of his hedgedad. Here he is all zonked out, soooo cute!









"Zzzzz....wh, what? What's going on?"









"...You're taking photos while I'm trying to sleep again, aren't you?"


----------



## hanhan27

That last picture combined with the caption made me laugh out loud! Its so obvious that he really was thinking that :lol: What a handsome, silly guy.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thank you Hanhan! I'm glad I was able to make you laugh! Sometimes I feel like Carlos really truly is thinking these things, what with how the caption seems so apparent based on his expressions :lol: Handsome and silly are two of my favorite words to describe him 

I really hope plenty of people enter the 2012 Calendar Contest! I would love a calendar full of great hedgehog photos! I originally wanted to enter Carlos for February, but by the time I took the pics there were already some great submissions, which I like so much I didn't even wanna run with them! 

Buuut here are some of the pics that turned out cute when I was warming Carlos up for the shoot! (i.e. taking pics of him in my hand before setting him down for a serious shoot :lol: )

'LOOK AT THAT PAW PAD <3 Soooo cute!! If my feet were that cute I'd never wear shoes and stare at them all day :lol: :lol: :lol: 









And those curled up hands!!!









Derpy teeth! xD Why are only two showing?? :lol:









HA I laughed when I saw this on my computer. My finger accidentally covered the flash bulb, so the whole photo turned out red!! :lol: That color is from an extremely bright light momentarily shining through my pinkie finger :lol: Carlos looks amused, no?









My submission for June. My little butterfly hunter! Hehehe the blankets are supposed to be like grass and water. I looove this pic and it's a hit with my friends too!









Carlos feels that he is being watched... but by what?? :lol: The Night Fury in the background was an accident but it made a cute photo xD Carlos looks suspicious!









Prickling up.... "Will you lay off with that camera already???"









:ugeek: :ugeek: I taaad bit off topic, but not too much!  

For those of you who may be familiar with the cartoon show *Adventure Time*, I drew a picture honoring the gender swap episode, featuring myself and my fiance (as Fionna and Prince Gumball :lol: ) and Kuma and Carlos (as Jake/Cake and Lord Monochromicorn xD )

Here is a tiny preview image, and a link leading right to the full-sized drawing. The youtube link is for anyone who is curious, the video is from the episode I am referring to...in particular, the scene that I based this drawing on :lol:









Full size: http://s555.photobucket.com/albums/jj44 ... MetYou.png

A clip from the show/episode/scene: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFRmdOog ... ideo_title
((I realized I couldn't find the exact clip I needed so I had to upload it myself, lol)

I thought I'd show you guys just because it included Carlos! Sorry if it's a bit off topic, but Adventure Time is one of the only TV shows I like >.<


----------



## PJM

I love the butterfly picture. And your drawing is so creative!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Thank you PJM! I posted the butterfly pic on facebook and one of my friends said "Nothing should be this cute."  And about the drawing, thanks a lot! It is pretty goofy whether or not you're familiar with that cartoon show, but I had fun drawing and coloring it :lol:


----------



## shetland

I really like the picture where he looks like he is being watched. I am watching you Carlos!!!!!!!!!!


----------

